# Funtime software install error



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I bought a new computer, so I tried to reinstall my FunTime Scrapbooking delux 2010 on the new computer, but I keep getting an error message that says "dongle not found or you have the wrong dongle number". Anyone have any ideas on that? Can't for the life of me find a contact NUMBER for these folks.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for asking such a simple question but you did take the dongle from the usb port from the old computer. Once it is plugged in you might have to reboot the computer with the dongle in place so that it loads up. Sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I know when you do a re-install you have to make sure the dongle is not in a usb port while doing so. After the install put in dongle and then start program.. hope this helps.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I think we figured out that it had something to do with trying to install on Windows 7 using the XP Mode, and the way XP mode recognizes usb devices. Scott advised me it is compatible with Windows 7, so I'm going to try the direct install. Will let everyone know how it goes

Thanks for the quick help,


----------

